# Need help with fluval 404



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

My friend bought one used and we put it together, filled it up with water and plugged it in. The thing turns on but IT WONT SUCK!!! Whats the problem??


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

This is so frustrating. Why the heck does a filter/pump come with an actual lever to pump it ourselves???


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> This is so frustrating. Why the heck does a filter/pump come with an actual lever to pump it ourselves???


All canister filters set up the same. You should not manually fill water into the canister or you will end up with an air pocket at the top of the filter and most times it will not function. Empty the filter and either start a manual siphon or use the primer on the lid to do so. I am not aware of a canister that is designed to be filled by hand, you could damage the unit's motor doing so. The filter was used without instructions I guess, the frustration comes from buying used, not the product.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I never knew that Grant. I've always filled my canisters back up after maintenence and always have bubbles/noise for a few days. So we should just re attached hoses and let gravity prime? (at least in the case of my primerless Renas)...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I never knew that Grant. I've always filled my canisters back up after maintenence and always have bubbles/noise for a few days. So we should just re attached hoses and let gravity prime? (at least in the case of my primerless Renas)...


Correct, Rena filters have that weird spout filling technique which takes forever but when you close the valve on the Rena you maintain the water in the hoses, when you put the filter back underneath empty and open the valve the filter primes itself in 30 seconds or so, then you plug it in, voila.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Phoenix , take the fluval, , unplugged hook the hoses up, open the valve to full... man up and suck on the exhaust to start the siphon, once you hear the water flowing into the filter wait , put the exhaust back in the tank... wait til the bubbles have stopped , plug that bad boy back in and bobs your uncle working filter, 

also make sure your hoses are on the right spot do you know how many people hook the intake and outlet up backwards,... lots


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

no need to suck on it. just fill the canister, and with the valve open fill the intake then the output line. place back in tank and fire it up. always works for me.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Scherb said:


> no need to suck on it. just fill the canister, and with the valve open fill the intake then the output line. place back in tank and fire it up. always works for me.


Thank you Scherb, that worked! And to Discusdude for calling me and telling me how to get it done. Filling up the hoses with water FINALLY got it going.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Scherb said:


> no need to suck on it. just fill the canister, and with the valve open fill the intake then the output line. place back in tank and fire it up. always works for me.


I also fill my canisters before I plug them back in and have never had a problem. Next time you take the canister out to clean it you will have to pump it again to get it going. I find if you lock in the intake and outake tubes but dont open the valve. Plug in the canister filter than open the valves quickly it usually gets going first time. You want have to use the pump handle. It will get going on its own usually right away.

If you ever have an issue with it not starting again and you have an extra powerhead. Stick the outtake of the powerhead into the intake tube of the canister. That gets all the air out no problem. My rena used to be hard to get going because it was level with the tank. The powerhead trick worked great. I now have my rena under the tank but I do the same to get my rena going as the fluval. Except the rena doesnt have a valve on the intake and outake so I just click in the tubes to the rena. Hold it down with my hand. Plug it in. Than open the valves quickly whick locks the tubes in place. Seems to work well for me. No more messing around with pumping or filling hoses.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> Thank you Scherb, that worked! And to Discusdude for calling me and telling me how to get it done. Filling up the hoses with water FINALLY got it going.


Your welcome. Glad i could help.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

The instructions say to "vigorously" pump the handle up and down. What a load of horse feces that is. I did it so 'vigorously" that the handle came right off and we had to re-attach it under the lid to the suction cup.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

by suggesting you suck on the exhaust it is just a sure fire way to start a siphon, wrong or right it works to get the party started, and besides it is part of keeping fish to swallow some tank water, all the more reason to keep your tanks clean lol...

right reckon? haha


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of techniques here. Once the initial prime there will always be water in the hoses with the valves shut. Putting the filter underneath empty and opening your valves, wait 30 seconds and plug in. What could be easier then that? It is only the initial set up that differs and it depends on the filter.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

A good philosophy... haha.



macframalama said:


> by suggesting you suck on the exhaust it is just a sure fire way to start a siphon, wrong or right it works to get the party started, and besides it is part of keeping fish to swallow some tank water, all the more reason to keep your tanks clean lol...
> 
> right reckon? haha


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

glad my info was of use to you. any more problems, just give me a call, or PM me.
RAY


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks man


----------

